# Electrical buisness in Spain



## Bjmcclarnon (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi couldnt find a thread to put this so started my own i am looking to move my family to spain and my mum and dad have decided to come with us we are from wales and would like to move to mallorca.

My dad and myself are both electricians and i am a former pub landord in the uk and i used to run a bar/cafe in mallorca. The original plan was my family and i were going to open a bar/cafe on the island but since my parents have got involved we have realised that this will not be enough to support everyone and as they are not retired yet they will also need a small income to add to my dads navel pension so my dad wants to start a small electrical firm to give us a year round buisness.

Is there any special requirements needed to start this kind of buisness or is it as simple as it is in the uk any help would be gratefully recieved


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Bjmcclarnon said:


> Hi couldnt find a thread to put this so started my own i am looking to move my family to spain and my mum and dad have decided to come with us we are from wales and would like to move to mallorca.
> 
> My dad and myself are both electricians and i am a former pub landord in the uk and i used to run a bar/cafe in mallorca. The original plan was my family and i were going to open a bar/cafe on the island but since my parents have got involved we have realised that this will not be enough to support everyone and as they are not retired yet they will also need a small income to add to my dads navel pension so my dad wants to start a small electrical firm to give us a year round buisness.
> 
> Is there any special requirements needed to start this kind of buisness or is it as simple as it is in the uk any help would be gratefully recieved


Hi and welcomw to the forum! 

I dont want to start off on a negative - BUT expecting an all year round income from an ex pat business in Spain at the moment is going to be extremely tough!! And that will probably be the same for a new electrical business and a bar. The economic climate has affected Spain more than most other Countries in the EU, and its expected to get worse Im afraid ... and living on Majorca is more expensive anyway that many other parts of mainland spain.

Having said all that .... if you genuinely believe you can do this than you go for it ... but make sure you do your research first,

Im just going to try and find you a couple of links I think I have regarding business start ups....Ill post them later if I come acrss them.

Take care

Sue lane:


----------



## Bjmcclarnon (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks for your reply any help would be great


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

These may help:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-my-family-mallorca.html?highlight=mallorca

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...n/3360-moving-majorca.html?highlight=mallorca

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp.../15887-moving-majorca.html?highlight=mallorca

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-houses-life.html?highlight=electrician+spain

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ther-queries.html?highlight=electrician+spain

I havent looked thru them, but you maybe able to gleen some info from them

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> These may help:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-my-family-mallorca.html?highlight=mallorca
> 
> ...


oooooooooooo you are good! Sue x x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

This is just one of many help sites I found on the internet for starting a business in Spain. If you have run a bar previously then Im sure you will know more than most of whats involved legally etc .... but if your dad is considering setting up a "proper" business then there are perhaps others things to consider.



Starting a business in Spain


Best of luck

Sue lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> oooooooooooo you are good! Sue x x




:angel::angel::angel:

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

It goes without saying you'll need a nice website!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> It goes without saying you'll need a nice website!


I forgot to tell them that! god Im rubbish at this !


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Bjmcclarnon said:


> Hi couldnt find a thread to put this so started my own i am looking to move my family to spain and my mum and dad have decided to come with us we are from wales and would like to move to mallorca.
> 
> My dad and myself are both electricians and i am a former pub landord in the uk and i used to run a bar/cafe in mallorca. The original plan was my family and i were going to open a bar/cafe on the island but since my parents have got involved we have realised that this will not be enough to support everyone and as they are not retired yet they will also need a small income to add to my dads navel pension so my dad wants to start a small electrical firm to give us a year round buisness.
> 
> Is there any special requirements needed to start this kind of buisness or is it as simple as it is in the uk any help would be gratefully recieved



Well, there are electrical businesses and electrical businesses....from shops catering for electrical goods and supplies etc to those who can completely rework the electrics/rewire properties, etc. Please bear in mind that if it's the latter, you will need your qualifications homologised or have a partner who has, in order to submit projects to Industria, for final commissioning. 

Good luck! 

Tallulah.


----------



## Bjmcclarnon (Sep 15, 2009)

What about when it comes to marine electrics as there is no qualification as such in Europe and there is no regulations either. we are highly experienced in the marine industry and we would mainly focus are attention in that area. Domestic work was just a back up and i thought UK qualifications were recognised throughout the EU


----------



## Bjmcclarnon (Sep 15, 2009)

XTreme said:


> It goes without saying you'll need a nice website!


if we decide on a website you my friend are first port of call


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Bjmcclarnon said:


> if we decide on a website you my friend are first port of call


Over here there's a huge Brit sub culture that exists on the Net. 
The majority of them can't do anything for themselves in the real world.....so the virtual world becomes their lifeline!
And I specialise in making people into _serious_ players in this virtual world!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Over here there's a huge Brit sub culture that exists on the Net.
> The majority of them can't do anything for themselves in the real world.....so the virtual world becomes their lifeline!
> And I specialise in making people into _serious_ players in this virtual world!



Yep .... and you're part of it Pete


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Yep .... and you're part of it Pete


I'm not _part_ of it Jon.....I _am_ it!


----------

